# new contemporary classical music in kickstarter - few hours remaining



## nikolas (Mar 23, 2012)

So, I think I've posted this in another thread, but...

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2925155/beauty-and-hope-in-the-21st-century

It's 62 hours left and we've reached 61% of the goal (but kickstarter only funds projects that reach at least 100% of the goal!)

This is a "multi-media" project more or less. It involves classical music (for piano), illustrations and most probably a video as well (recent development).

The purpose is to produce and publish a high quality music score with 9 black and white illustrations, created by three artists, and 9 music scores, from nine composers. It also involves the recording of the 9 pieces by a pianist, to the best possible location in Greece (unless we actually have the funds to go elsewhere), and the production of the digital recording in downloadable form (mp3/flac) and physical form (CD) as well as the analog recording (double LP (Vinyl)). Then since this project contains so much art, I figured that a high quality, hard cover art-book with the illustrations, along with other information, sketches, drafts, ideas, etc should also be available in digital and physical format.

Obviously all the above cost a significant amount of money, that a small publisher like myself cannot take on as it stands right now! Thus the kickstarter effort.

Here are three examples of the illustrations. I can't post all nine, since it will flood the thread, so I hope these three will give enough of an idea.









*Creating the space









The kids are our future









The butterfly fixer*

As one can see, there are different takes to what *Beauty & Hope in the 21st century* stands for. For the first artist (Elwira Pawlikowska) this was an opportunity to explore the recent developments in science and find ways to hope for a better tomorrow through that. For the second artist (Piero Pierini) his efforts went into a philosophical route, while the third artist (William Chajin) went to a rather political and social stance...

And each composer has taken a different route to their compositions. However, a common thread of a small aesthetic idea seems to coexist in all of them (as far as I can tell from the samples I've seen and heard). In the following soundcloud link one can listen to 4 examples of the music that's been composed.


__
https://soundcloud.com/editions-musica-ferrum%2Fsets

Perhaps this added information will help you decide if this project is worthy of funding or not!

If you have any questions, by all means post ahead!

Nikolas


----------

